# Uber cheating on Prop22



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

Big surprise, I know.

I had enough ACTIVE hours for the full Healthcare Stipend, but Uber only paid me for half so I'm out $613.77

The daily and weekly totals are low, even for just TWO trips. .
The quarterly totals are using that same info (the healthcare stipend status tracker, under earnings)

Also, Uber must be under paying for the guaranteed minimum since they are using that same inaccurate active hour data for that (as shown when I click on my guaranteed minimum pay calculations).

I have been tallying up every trip since Jan 1 (using Uber's own trip duration in the app) after I noticed their hours were off.

They were off by more than 50 hours for me for the first quarter!

Naturally support has either not responded to me on this or hung up on me recently. Maybe management has told them to ignore me and I will go away. NOT HAPPENING!

Can you please check your active times to see if this is happening to you too?

I created a spreadsheet to add up the times and can share a blank copy or help set one up...


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Did you really expect Uber to NOT screw you over?


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Did you really expect Uber to NOT screw you over?


No, but this time they are required to comply with the law that they lobbied so hard for $$$$. 

If we can get enough people together to show that Uber is doing this we might have a chance.

Whether that's through CA Dept of Labor, law suit, or arbitration (I know Prop 22 has lines about arbitration and cannot be changed or repealed except by a vote).

Saw what you want about them, but Doordash paid me the full amount after their 2 weeks verification. (Yes I work too many hours...)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Did you really expect Uber to NOT screw you over?


Its the ONLY WAY UBER KNOWS !

" NO NEED TO TIP " !


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Sounds like another class-action.
Get in early ... keep records.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

mrbeefy said:


> Can you please check your active times to see if this is happening to you too?


Sorry, I really can't be arsed.


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

mrbeefy said:


> No, but this time they are required to comply with the law that they lobbied so hard for $$$$.
> 
> If we can get enough people together to show that Uber is doing this we might have a chance.
> 
> ...


I've talked to a few Ubereats drivers who are seeing inaacurate active time totals so doesn't seem to be just me.

BTW, Uber is using the same bad active time numbers for the guaranteed minimum pay and didn't apply the guaranteed minimum for Jan 1-11.
As it is right now they owe me more than $1100 in guaranteed minimum pay that they've underpaid.

CA Div of Labor said they don't handle laws regarding independent contractors.
WTF? Who does?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

mrbeefy said:


> I've talked to a few Ubereats drivers who are seeing inaacurate active time totals so doesn't seem to be just me.
> 
> BTW, Uber is using the same bad active time numbers for the guaranteed minimum pay and didn't apply the guaranteed minimum for Jan 1-11.
> As it is right now they owe me more than $1100 in guaranteed minimum pay that they've underpaid.
> ...


The courts. You may have to sue them.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

mrbeefy said:


> Big surprise, I know.
> 
> I had enough ACTIVE hours for the full Healthcare Stipend, but Uber only paid me for half so I'm out $613.77
> 
> ...


Better get the news people involved. That's the only way you will get any resolution.


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

I’m not surprised. Doordash started doing this to me today. Had almost 9 hours of active time this week. All of a sudden, this morning I had under 4 for the week smh.


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Sounds like another class-action.
> Get in early ... keep records.


Prop 22 took.abilty to.sue .I.laugh every day at all the suckers who drank the Uber punch and bought in to 22.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Escoman said:


> Prop 22 took.abilty to.sue .I.laugh every day at all the suckers who drank the Uber punch and bought in to 22.


Personally, I feel sorry for the suckers who continue to slave for pennies when there are real jobs out there that pay well and are respectful ways to make a living.
That's just me. 

/


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

Escoman said:


> Prop 22 took.abilty to.sue .I.laugh every day at all the suckers who drank the Uber punch and bought in to 22.


I don't think so. Nothing in it about arbitration or suing.
They did sneak in a line about any group representing drivers (like a union)
Unfortunately they've got that covered in all the agreements you accepted to drive.
Doesn't mean the CA attorney general can't get involved...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mrbeefy said:


> Doesn't mean the CA attorney general can't get involved...


IF there's nothing in it for the $tate of California, he won't.
Cali is ALL about their taxes.


.


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> IF there's nothing in it for the $tate of California, he won't.
> Cali is ALL about their taxes.
> 
> 
> .


Oh yeah that's what AB5 was all about 🙄


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mrbeefy said:


> Oh yeah that's what AB5 was all about 🙄


You know a lot about California politics ... 

I was born in Berkeley, in 1953.
Lived here for my entire life with the exception of about ten years.

I have had business and legal dealings with pretty high level politicians, and/or their aides and assistants on many occasions. I learned a long time ago that Cali politics is really simple. It consists of two equally important parts: Money and power. 

So, keeping that in mind, you tell me: what was AB5 all about?


----------

